# Best year for Maxima?



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, I totaled my '89 Maxima on Friday morning... I really like that car and wouldn't you know it that I bought it on 7-20-04 and wrecked it on 8-20-04 :balls: exactly one month.

So the search for a new Maxima begins. What do you think was the best year for the Maxima after '89? I really don't like the look of the '04, looks too much like an Altima. My buddy has a '91 which looks almost identical to my '89 and he also has an '02 which I really like. But looks aside what year had the best features, looks and reliability?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

gotta love the 95-99 models, so clean...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

For power delivery I'd go with an '03 SE Maxima 5-spd. Not as light as a 4th gen but the hp more than makes up for it. Stock would run mid-low 14s.


----------



## jetsam (Feb 7, 2004)

If you weren't so hard on cars, I'd suggest that the model year I've got is best; as you're a mobile demolition derby, I recommend an '04.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

4th gens 95-99 ask me how I know hahaha


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

The best one would be the 02-03. This is the last of the Japanese built Maximas, and kind of the last of the platform that started in 95. They have, what is it, 265 hp or something from the vq35de. Plus, if you can find one, you can get the 6 speed manual with the helical limited slip. HID lights also. This is what I would look for. The 95-99 ones are a good deal though. Some think the vq30 is a smoother engine, I would probably agree, but I have never driven a fwd vq35. Some dislike the beam rear axle, but it is very simple, and you dont' have to worry about weird camber changes. Sentras seem to do fine with it in autocross. The only time I notice it is when you drive down a really washboarded gravel road. Then your rear bounces around a bit. Anyhow that is my take on it!!


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm with some of the above mentioned.

02-03's would be my first choice. Those years were pretty much the bread and butter all-round. 04 went to the toilets..a little 

95-99's from a price vantage point as well as a large list of aftermarket support.


----------



## Pressman (Sep 28, 2004)

*01 Maxima Owner*

I have a 01 Maxima Ihave 52,000 miles and it is very dependable...(knock on wood) :cheers:


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

When I was looking around I noticed that the 02-03 had the limited slip, 3.5 rated @ 255hp and a six speed trans. The drawback to all that power and torque on a front driver is torque steer. The only other thing that I did not like was the rear beam, but if you live Maxima's you are already quite aware of that. My choice would be a 02-03 SE with as little options as possible (sunroof is out too) and the six speed. For looks alone I would have to go with a 99 SE.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

If you want to go 3rd gen i suggest 92-94 (which is same generation as the one you had) but my personal favorite would have to be 95-99 (4th gen) gotta love those!


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

my opinion on torque steer is, how bad can it be? Maybe pretty bad, but if you know your car can have major torque steer, it won't freak you out when it happens. Everybody says the spec V has terrible torque steer, but after driving one alot, I don't really know what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 20, 2004)

Well....I might be a "little" biased...


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info peoples. It looks as if I'm going to have around 4 or 5 G's to spend on a new Maxima. So I'm guessing that I will be looking around a 92 to 96. I'll try not to kill this one with my driving habits.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

I just remembered, the best maxima to have is an 81-84!! You all know about the 810 maxima right? Its basically a 4 door 280zx with a front sump l24e. I would like to get one someday and put an rb25det in it. I bet it would be easier, because if I am not mistaken, the rb25det is a front sump motor, as is the l24et, so I think it would be easier to swap an rb motor into an old maxima than an old z. Plus you would have one hell of a sleeper, and that would just be cool!!


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

with that kind of cash you should be able to find a 96 or even 97 around...


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

IT depends on what you're looking for. IMO the 95-99 Are the best LOOKING but as people have said the newer ones have more power so... whateva.


----------



## SlvrlkMax (Jul 23, 2004)

*I'm biased as well...*

I've got a '98 and I like the looks so much more than the 5th and 6th generation cars, BUT you get more horsepower with those as well. I haven't had any issues in over six years.


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't think you would lose too much power with a 4th gen. Less overall power output, but it's a lighter car. The problem with the 4th gens are the lack of top end.

I'd keep close watch over at the Org. and wait until the DE-K manifold swap gets more popular. That could be "the mod" for top end without sacrificing bottom end power.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

depends on what you want to do to it. I say the first 5th gens (2000-2001) they have more power options than the 2k2-2k3.


----------

